# Blue Buffalo Wilderness OR Nature's Variety Instinct??? Can't decide!



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

Help! I can't decide which of the following foods is better.. 

Blue Buffalo Wilderness OR Nature's Variety Instinct. 


I want what's best for my dog without having to spend $100/bag on kibble at speciality pet stores. I'd like something that is readily available at either PetSmart or Petco (those are both close to where I live), and both of these kinds of food seem to have quality ingredients and are within $10/bag of each other. 

Blue Buffalo Wilderness - Duck
Deboned Duck, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Peas, Tapioca Starch,Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Natural Chicken Flavor, Potatoes, Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Alfalfa Meal, Potato Starch, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Oil of Rosemary, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6, Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel,Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Dried Yeast (source of Saccharomyces cerevisiae), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product
Crude Protein34.0% minCrude Fat15.0% minCrude Fiber6.5% maxMoisture10.0% maxCalcium1.3% minPhosphorus0.9% minOmega 3 Fatty Acids*0.3% minOmega 6 Fatty Acids*3.0% min

Nature's Variety Instinct - Duck
Duck Meal, Turkey Meal, Salmon Meal, Tapioca, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Tomato Pomace, Pumpkinseeds, Herring Meal, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Flavor, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide), Salt, Dried Kelp, Peas, Cranberries, Blueberries, Inulin, Rosemary Extract, Yeast Culture (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Heart, Freeze Dried Ground Turkey Bone. 

Crude Protein (min): 35.0%
Crude Fat (min): 22.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 3.5%
Moisture (max): 10.0%
Calcium (min): 1.92%
Phosphorus (min): 1.27%
Vitamin E (min): 119.0 IU/kg
*Vitamin C (min): 50 mg/kg
*Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min): 3.86%
*Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min): 2.07%


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

They are both good products. We are currently feeding ours Natures Variety turkey lid. One of ours has allergy symptoms and the NV lid is one of the few that does not have any ingredients she is not supposed to have. I think I'd give the edge to NV, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Nature's Variety - we try to avoid the potato/sweet potatoes if we can. I also like the clay to help keep stools firm.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

I have no experience with Blue Buffalo Wilderness but have been feeding Kip multiple products from Nature's Variety Instinct line, from various kibble to frozen raw patties, loins and chubs. I have been very pleased with Kip's development on this diet. He also does receive raw chicken quarters multiple times per week.


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

I like Blue Buffalo, my dogs are on it and they love it!!!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

bjbryant73 said:


> I like Blue Buffalo, my dogs are on it and they love it!!!


X2 here. I did the switch from Natural Balance Sweet potato and fish to Blue Buffalo's Basics Salmon and potato formula. Its been abot 4 months and the results are Great.


----------

